# vest pocket model 1908



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Do you guys know of any company's that still make this gun?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Colt doesn't make them anymore. Is that what you want to know? Closes thing to them is the Kel-Tec.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Colt doesn't make them anymore. Is that what you want to know? Closes thing to them is the Kel-Tec.


They're not made anymore by anyone that I know of. There are still are quite a few on the market though. Are you in the market for one? There are also Savage model 1907's on the market for a great price.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Interesting. Why would you want one - as a historical curiosity? There are many better pistols now available for concealed carry. Neat little gun, but beyond obsolete.

Baldy mentioned the KelTec, which outclasses the 1908 in every practical way. So do several other pocket pistols.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Interesting. Why would you want one - as a historical curiosity? There are many better pistols now available for concealed carry. Neat little gun, but beyond obsolete.
> 
> Baldy mentioned the KelTec, which outclasses the 1908 in every practical way. So do several other pocket pistols.


I just like it for the curiosity value, someday I want to own this, the model 1903 pocket in .32, and of course my 1911. I think it would make a nice little collection. I read in a magazine article about a .32 1903, and I was led to believe that it was a reproduction as it had new night sights on it, etc. I just dug up that magazine and found out that it was a POS that had been refurbished for the author's personal CCW gun. Oh well, I guess I'll get them for my mid life crisis or something.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Something like these...?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

exactly, they look really nice, wish I had the money to spend on them right now.


----------

